# Suggestion of amendment to the rules.



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 2, 2012)

Before I say anything else, let me be clear about something. I do think that you should suport developers and buy the game if you like it.

That being said, if someone is having a problem running a game, more often than not I see "if you bought thbe game, you wouldn't have this problem" posts.

At the least it's needless chastising. At the worst it's downright inflammitory. Either way, comments like that add nothing to the conversation OR to help fix the problem.

Most of the time it's a seed to start a flamewar, so subtle it can't be called flamebaiting.

Normally I wouldn't make a suggestion about certain kinds of posts to make their way into the rules, but really, these sorts of posts are very common and by no stretch of the imagination are they needed or pertain to the topic in which they are posted.

I suggest these kinds of comments be a warnable offense.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Before I say anything else, let me be clear about something. I do think that you should suport developers and buy the game if you like it.
> 
> That being said, if someone is having a problem running a game, more often than not I see "if you bought thbe game, you wouldn't have this problem" posts.
> 
> ...


I agree. Bullshit posts like this are just made to boost ones e-pennor, being a twat without no reason at all and getting the post count runnin'. I too believe this should be penalized or at least "cleansed" as those posts add nothing to given discussions.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 2, 2012)

People that post "buy the game" comments probably have pirated games as well. 

I agree, these comments are unnecessary and simply not helpful.


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 2, 2012)

I am for it as well, it doesn't add anything valuable to neither the original poster nor to the ones that would look for a similar problem.


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2012)

What if the actual solution to the problem is to buy the game?


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> What if the actual solution to the problem is to buy the game?



Isn't there like, one Wii game on the whole release list like this anyway ?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 2, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > What if the actual solution to the problem is to buy the game?
> ...



The only one I can think of is Skylanders.


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> > What if the actual solution to the problem is to buy the game?
> ...


Who said anything about Wii games?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Fyrus said:
> 
> 
> > prowler_ said:
> ...



If someone is aking how they can use IR in Pokemon Soul Silver, then yeah, that would be the only solution. I'm sure common sense could be applied to this, the same with most rules.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm all for it. It's already against the rules as such posts are completely off-topic and don't contribute a thing to the given thread. And persisting in posting off-topic and unrelated stuff is already a warnable offense.


----------



## Fyrus (Feb 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Who said anything about Wii games?






TwinRetro said:


> The only one I can think of is Skylanders.



I was just citing an example but yes, that would be logical.


----------



## emigre (Feb 2, 2012)

I suggest executing anyone who doesn't type in vaguely cohesive english. Or warning them. I don't want to be in a position where I have to translate gibberish to english. I can think of a few members who do this on a regular basis.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> I suggest executing anyone who doesn't type in vaguely cohesive english. Or warning them. I don't want to be in a position where I have to translate gibberish to english. I can think of a few members who do this on a regular basis.


lawlru madbr0?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2012)

emigre said:


> I suggest executing anyone who doesn't type in vaguely cohesive english. Or warning them. I don't want to be in a position where I have to translate gibberish to english. I can think of a few members who do this on a regular basis.


Wa Yu Waaaan?


----------



## Wizerzak (Feb 2, 2012)

If people bought the game in the first place we wouldn't be having this discussion.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 2, 2012)

Just seems like a rather dick response where someone's having an issue running a game only to get no solutions and just "BUY THE GAME DUMB DUMB" as the response.

I have no problem with someone offering a solution and saying "But buying the game is a good option as well" but to basically be a dick and offer someone no solutions is contradictory to the whole point of the forum. It'll just prolong a topic, infuriate the poster, and make what could a be a simple one-post solution drawn out into a pissing match between the OP and whatever smart ass decided to dick around.

So basically, I have no issue with suggesting the purchase of a game as a solution provided it's not the only solution you give. We have entire forums dedicated to back up loaders and methods of loading back ups, giving solutions involving the back up loader is something we should be doing.

EDIT: Plus, here's how most topics will end up with anti-piracy debates or long arguments. Personally I don't make a huge chunk of money and when I spend money on video games, I generally spend it on Xbox 360 games since I can't pirate for the system (and the games are more expensive). I don't need a dickwad telling me to "buy the game" when I don't have the money for it. Although nowadays I'm too lazy to update my Wii's cIOS and bullshit like that so if it doesn't run with a few settings, I won't bother. Still haven't touched Kirby Return to Dreamland or whatever, fortunately Skyward Sword worked.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 2, 2012)

Or...

We could just grow some thicker skin and react like adults.  Not every word spoken or typed in your direction warrants a response.

I mean...it is the internet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 2, 2012)

Just realized the topic was against "Buy the game" posts and also realized my argument still fits.

Fuck yeah, go me.


----------



## xist (Feb 2, 2012)

I understand the reasoning behind the suggested amendment, but i wonder how it would apply to messages such as this one. For me someone effectively saying that they're not interested in buyimg games is bordering on inflammatory as i view it as solely destructive to my hobby(yes this is an implied conclusion)

I'd much rather see something done to stop the "celebratory pirate" posts *as well as* the self righteous "buy the game" posts as i see them as two sides of the same coin.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 2, 2012)

xist said:


> I understand the reasoning behind the suggested amendment, but i wonder how it would apply to messages such as this one.



I see nothing wrong with those. In that example, the user was being helpful and giving him links that he needed for a solution. Most people would just go "GOD READ THE STICKIES YOU RETARD". It resolved the issue quickly without unnecessary argument.

Plus those posts are legitimate solutions. A good comparison would be someone's TV not turning on. A good post would link them to TV repair guides or even a repairman. Bad posts would be "Just buy a new TV".


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 2, 2012)

Before I say anything else, let me be clear about something. I do think that you should suport developers and buy the game if you like it.

That being said, if someone is having a problem running a game, more often than not I see "if you bought thbe game, you wouldn't have this problem" posts.

At the least it's needless chastising. At the worst it's downright inflammitory. Either way, comments like that add nothing to the conversation OR to help fix the problem.

Most of the time it's a seed to start a flamewar, so subtle it can't be called flamebaiting.

Normally I wouldn't make a suggestion about certain kinds of posts to make their way into the rules, but really, these sorts of posts are very common and by no stretch of the imagination are they needed or pertain to the topic in which they are posted.

I suggest these kinds of comments be a warnable offense.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Feb 2, 2012)

Wizerzak said:


> If people bought the game in the first place we wouldn't be having this discussion.



Checkmate, tempers.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know if you noticed, but recently there have been moves by copyright-owners to enforce much stricter sanctions upon sites promoting piracy. While this site doesn't officially advocate piracy, a rule expressively prohibiting pro-sales dickery wouldn't reflect well on the community.
Moderators already remove posts that are inflammatory and irrelevant, and you're free to utilize the report button. I hear that's why they put it there.

Also just a tip, responding to obvious flamebait _generally_ tends to result in flames. Just sayan'.


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2012)

kthnxshwn said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > If people bought the game in the first place we wouldn't be having this discussion.
> ...


If people bought games in the first place, the Temp would not exist.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 2, 2012)

Veho said:


> kthnxshwn said:
> 
> 
> > Wizerzak said:
> ...


Times change, GBAtemp is no longer a romsite. Additionally, people no longer come here primarily for help hacking a console/playing pirated games. You've basically said, "If we hadn't been cavemen, the wheel wouldn't have been invented".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 2, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Times change, GBAtemp is no longer a romsite. Additionally, people no longer come here primarily for help hacking a console/playing pirated games. You've basically said, "If we hadn't been cavemen, the wheel wouldn't have been invented".



In all honesty a lot of that decline in asking for help can be attributed to console lifespans coming to a close and the variety of guides to cover the subject. Plus not many new game releases for the Wii/DS means not much anti-piracy to worry about. When/if 3DS/Wii U hacks and back up loading come alive, we'll be like customer service for newbies everywhere, except we're not outsourced and some of us can speak decent English.


----------



## xist (Feb 2, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> I see nothing wrong with those.



I didn't mean the answers i meant the original question which was _"get good games for free like fifa 12 or any other"_. Perhaps it's an irrational dislike but i'd rather it not be spoken about so casually.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 2, 2012)

xist said:


> I didn't mean the answers i meant the original question which was _"get good games for free like fifa 12 or any other"_. Perhaps it's an irrational dislike but i'd rather it not be spoken about so casually.



I'm a bit confused, sorry.

Asking for warez is not prohibited and should be reported.

But I see no issue with asking for hacking support so you can play "good games for free like fifa". I mean it's probably a morally shitty thing to do but we're not all saints here. Regardless of our policies and official stance on hosting resources to hack your consoles, most people hack their consoles to partake in illegal activities, like piracy, not for their own back ups like we advocate. I really don't see why someone saying they're hacking their console to pirate is any different from someone asking to hack their console to run a back up loader. Nine times out of ten it's for piracy, whether we like it or not, some people just don't say they're doing it for piracy but most everyone assumes they are.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 2, 2012)

People are dicks.  Removing one avenue of being a dick will simply focus their attention on other avenues of being dicks...


----------



## Veho (Feb 2, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Times change, GBAtemp is no longer a romsite. Additionally, people no longer come here primarily for help hacking a console/playing pirated games. You've basically said, "If we hadn't been cavemen, the wheel wouldn't have been invented".


But the argument is no less valid than the one I quoted. i.e. it's technically true but completely pointless. If back in 2002 everyone bought games, the Temp would never have been started, and the Temp as it is today wouldn't exist. "If people bought games in the first place" is a pointless argument.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 2, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Additionally, people no longer come here primarily for help *hacking* a console


If this isn't a console hacking site, McDonald's isn't a resturant.


----------



## RoMee (Feb 2, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Moderators already remove posts that are inflammatory and irrelevant, and you're free to utilize the report button. I hear that's why they put it there.



lol..what about all of valwin's flamebait???

There's clearly an exception when it comes to that troll

The report button is useless, it only works when someone post a rom/iso link.
It's PR crap mods use to make it seem like their doing their job.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2012)

RoMee said:


> The report button is useless, it only works when someone post a rom/iso link.
> It's PR crap mods use to make it seem like their doing their job.



I could take the time to point out just how many ways this statement is incorrect, 
but your mind is made up already. It wouldn't change your opinion.

I almost wish your assertion was correct. 
It would mean far fewer late nights for me.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 3, 2012)

As absolute as he made that post, he has a shred of a point.

I have reported many posts and a good many of them (admittedly not most of them) go either ignored or unnoticed. Even with the report button, there is still great discretion taken on whether or not the post will be dealt with, even when in some situations the outcome would be clear.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not about to say that every report will result in us taking the recommended action. 
You're right that many times we opt not to do anything about some reports. 
If people can work out their arguments without our involvement, then why should we intervene? (happens quite often)
We already get constantly accused of being too heavy-handed, ban-happy, quick to censor, et cetera.
There's absolutely no way to make everyone happy all the time.
What we aim for is a happy medium between crushing every thread that anybody objects to, and letting the whole forum run wild.


----------



## Rydian (Feb 3, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> What if the actual solution to the problem is to buy the game?


Extremely rare.  Outside of the pokewalker (because the original cart has infrared) accessories can be gotten separately one way or another, and MMO account cracking shit is illegal anyways.



Old8oy said:


> People are dicks.  Removing one avenue of being a dick will simply focus their attention on other avenues of being dicks...


In my years of foruming, _I've found that is a good thing_.  Take away the maybe-borderline-dick things they can do and they're likely to migrate up to plain-old-trolling, in which case they can be punished/banned without debate (and not allowed to simply roam free, borderline-trolling in every thread they see like some members do).



RoMee said:


> The report button is useless, it only works when someone post a rom/iso link.
> It's PR crap mods use to make it seem like their doing their job.


I report shit all the time that gets taken care of, and not ROM/ISO link stuff.  If you report something and it's not taken care of within a few days, feel free to PM a mod and ask what's up, they've always been open wwith me (well, except for the furry rule, but that's taken care of).

A point is there's a difference between stating an opinion and trolling.  "Repeatedly stating something that's not true in order to rile people up" is a form of trolling, but many people take that way too far and will call "troll" _the instant_ somebody says something unlikable, without actually trying to discuss the matter with them first.

Anyways one of the main points of this thread was that "Buy it" is not constructive, so even if a rule isn't instated, if all a post contains is "buy it" in a non-nice manner, as far as I see it's still spam (but I'm not a mod).


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 3, 2012)

Rydian said:


> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> > People are dicks.  Removing one avenue of being a dick will simply focus their attention on other avenues of being dicks...
> ...



That is entirely possible, in theory.  However, you're leaving out the possibility that it could have the opposite effect and result in the creation of a thousand emigres...


----------



## xist (Feb 3, 2012)

A thousand Émigré's may not be such a bad thing if they're all dicks?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 3, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> Veho said:
> 
> 
> > kthnxshwn said:
> ...


Not exactly. The wheel was invented, but humans weren't ever cavemen.



TwinRetro said:


> As absolute as he made that post, he has a shred of a point.
> 
> I have reported many posts and a good many of them (admittedly not most of them) go either ignored or unnoticed. Even with the report button, there is still great discretion taken on whether or not the post will be dealt with, even when in some situations the outcome would be clear.


Discretion, yes, but not necessarily ignorance. In fact, with the site update we have a big red notice telling us of reports that need dealing with (not to mention a much improved report system), so it's harder not to notice them than it was before. Even so, if we decide to take action or not obviously varies with each case.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 3, 2012)

frogboy said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Additionally, people no longer come here primarily for help *hacking* a console
> ...


That's a poorly chosen analogy that doesn't actually hold up. Not only is McDonalds technically not a restaurant but a restaurant franchise, but there is a major difference between the standards of the Mugaritz, the Fat Duck, or Noma, and McDonalds. They're all restaurants, just McDonalds looks like a pathetic attempt in comparison.
Additionally, hardly any front-page content features console hacking, and the majority of (recent) popular discussion is also unrelated to console hacking.



RoMee said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Moderators already remove posts that are inflammatory and irrelevant, and you're free to utilize the report button. I hear that's why they put it there.
> ...


OMG YOU HAVE A POINT, IT'S LIKE GBATEMP IS JUST A CONSPIRACY TO MAKE NON-NINTENDO FANBOYS FEEL BAD. ARRRGGGHHHHHH I BET OBAMA AND THE FBI ARE IN ON IT TOO!

Some of his worse posts have been taken care of, something that I personally have observed (and partaken in; most of his posts that I've reported have been removed).
The moderation team IS doing it's job ...only there's a difference between something actually offensive, and something you percieve as offensive because it attacks a company you might like. Unless you have a vested interest in the success of that company, there's no reason to take such remarks personally. Just relax and actually enjoy your purchases instead of taking to biased internet forums and reading damning posts.
As the rules recommend: instead of replying to offensive content, report and ignore it.


ProtoKun7 said:


> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> > Veho said:
> ...


Really now?
Please stop. Incessant religious babble would not be tolerated, so why should your thing with Doctor Who be.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 3, 2012)

It seems a few tempers believe that on the internet, perception is nine-tenths of the law...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 2, 2012)

Before I say anything else, let me be clear about something. I do think that you should suport developers and buy the game if you like it.

That being said, if someone is having a problem running a game, more often than not I see "if you bought thbe game, you wouldn't have this problem" posts.

At the least it's needless chastising. At the worst it's downright inflammitory. Either way, comments like that add nothing to the conversation OR to help fix the problem.

Most of the time it's a seed to start a flamewar, so subtle it can't be called flamebaiting.

Normally I wouldn't make a suggestion about certain kinds of posts to make their way into the rules, but really, these sorts of posts are very common and by no stretch of the imagination are they needed or pertain to the topic in which they are posted.

I suggest these kinds of comments be a warnable offense.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 3, 2012)

Antoligy said:


> so why should your thing with Doctor Who be.


I have no clue how that's even relevant.

[/tangent]


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 3, 2012)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## emigre (Feb 3, 2012)

No, no we can't.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 3, 2012)

I've realized another possible effect this thread could have...

rather than create a thousand emigres....

it could evolve emigre into a super being!  impervious to all warns and suspensions!  oh, what horrors would find those who utter something stupid in his line of sight...


----------



## SickPuppy (Feb 3, 2012)

Regarding the first post, I agree, warnable offence.

I've seen the posts too, there is no reason for a regular member to act like a jr moderator. So what if somebody didn't buy the game, if they're not posting links to pirated materials then leave them alone. If somebody does mention the bad word "download", then send them a polite PM and let them know that kind of talk is not supported here and editing their post would be a wise thing to do.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 3, 2012)

Back to rule discussion now.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 3, 2012)

Old8oy said:


> I've realized another possible effect this thread could have...
> 
> rather than create a thousand emigres....
> 
> it could evolve emigre into a super being!  impervious to all warns and suspensions!  oh, what horrors would find those who utter something stupid in his line of sight...


That would be cool.


----------



## p1ngpong (Feb 4, 2012)

RoMee said:


> The report button is useless, it only works when someone post a rom/iso link.
> It's PR crap mods use to make it seem like their doing their job.


----------

